# Most "supportive" boots



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a wide foot too and the only boot I can even get my foot into is a thirtytwo. If custom orthodics dont help your foot pain there isnt much I can recommend, My new thirtytwo focus boa's came with a heap of stick on pads that you can stick to the inner where you see fit.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I need a name said:


> I'm in the market for another pair of boots. Pain in the balls of my feet has been a serious issue for me. I've literally tried everything to solve the pain and had no luck.
> 
> When I say supportive, I don't mean the footbeds. Those will be replaced with custom orthotics. I'm talking about the liner in regards to heel padding to prevent lift and overall quality of the padding inside. Preferably standard lacing as well. I haven't had much luck with boas and the salomon fast laces. I have a relatively wide foot.
> 
> ...


I used to have tremendous heel lift issue due to my ankles being very very skinny, causing me pain in the ball of my foot, on the top of my foot and on my shin (from overtightening). I tried Burton, 32, K2, Ride, DCShoes, Vans, Salomon,... and the best by far are *Nitro brand boots*... Nitro teams or Select. If you look at the liner of a Nitro boot, just above the ankle on the back of the liner are two large "nubs" that stick out... these are meant to fill the space between you heel and your ankle bones. Burton has J-bars... they may work for some people, but having it built in to the liner is far better (because you can add J-bar to that as well).

Good luck.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been riding DC Judge boots for the last three years because of an insane discount through a friend and this year went with the Status. The Status is super stiff and a high-end boot with great heel hold. I'm concerned that this will change because I had great heel hold out of the box with the Judge boots and these appear to have the same liner - which packs out fast. 

I have a pair of Nitro Team SLS boots (speed lace) which have superb heel hold. They have a Thermacell liner with an EVA foam outsole and they're super plush and warm. I wear them occasionally but the liner is a little too tall for me. I have big calves and shorter legs and the back of the liner bites a little too much for me. Bottom line: best liner I have experienced (except for the height).


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

32 lashed is comfy. Nothing like it to me. Try a pair on and see if you like them. Pretty light, super durable and the white suprisingly doesn't get that dirty. Weird.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried a pair of thirtytwo lashed a few years back. They felt great, but the newer ones don't seem to be as comfortable. These are probably my number one pick right now though.

I've also been fairly biased towards salomon boots. Though I still had foot pain in them, they seemed to be the "sturdiest" boots that I've ever had. The malamutes (wide version...) were phenomenal, but I didn't have orthotics back then and my feet were hurting so bad that they were barely used.


----------

